# Blue Mountain Organics



## Wolfie (Nov 20, 2008)

I've got their Super Plant Tonic, (it came in a combo on ebay with bat guano, worm castings and chicken manure) and just bought their Flower Power since their prices are insane right now...even though I won't need it for a few months. I'm thinking of experimenting with some of the plants I'm growing 2 of, and using Blue Mountain Organics on one plant, and BioCanna Bio Vega, Rhizotonic, and Cannazym on the other to see what works best since the cost difference is pretty big...


----------



## tesla (Nov 20, 2008)

Ok, is there a question there or are you just telling us what your gonna do. Experimenting sounds good, some strain take nutes differently so depends what your growing.


----------



## 84VW (Nov 21, 2008)

i am using blue mountain products right now including the super tonic...

good people to deal with and great products

so far i love the supertonic, along with a few others that i've talked to on this site


----------



## Wolfie (Nov 21, 2008)

tesla said:
			
		

> Ok, is there a question there or are you just telling us what your gonna do. Experimenting sounds good, some strain take nutes differently so depends what your growing.



No question, just mentioning what I might do. I've got a few different strains, (Whiteberry, Himalayan Gold, Power Skunk, White Widow, Blue Cheese, and bag seed) so we'll see what happens.


----------

